
MonetaryCoin Distribution: How It Works? Video and How-To Instructions - paullaux
https://medium.com/monetary-protocol/monetarycoin-distribution-how-it-works-how-to-use-the-app-2f55afc79427
======
paullaux
Video direct link:
[https://youtu.be/t-xkKHQ4204](https://youtu.be/t-xkKHQ4204)

